

Tips on finishing a game - seagaia
http://www.graphic-buffet.com/2012/01/finishing-a-game/

======
jbrennan
This is a total rip of this article:
<http://makegames.tumblr.com/post/1136623767/finishing-a-game> without any
attribution.

